# can someone give me their opinion on this website?



## El_Mayo (May 4, 2009)

www.gvids.net

i got this feedback from someone:

"I like the layout but it does need a bit of imporvent on the design side it's a little boring!!"

how can I improve this site?


----------



## Deleted member 3 (May 4, 2009)

Personally I don't like the light blue. Far too much of it. Some contrast might be nice.


----------



## El_Mayo (May 4, 2009)

that's the dafault theme
i can't change it :'(


----------



## Kreij (May 4, 2009)

Why? Can't you just replace the default images in the "themes" directory with custom ones?
The light blue isn't bad, it's just a bit passive. A little too relaxing for a gaming video site


----------



## El_Mayo (May 4, 2009)

erm.. could do that
it's not necessarily a gaming video site
i've only got my gamer friends to sign up so far
but i'm lookin for people to upload tv shows, tutorials etc. etc.
i could try replacing those images.. i'll check if i can


----------



## Kreij (May 4, 2009)

Since I only saw gaming videos I just assumed that was the main theme of the site.
Actually if it was just a gaming video site it would be cool too.


----------



## El_Mayo (May 4, 2009)

yeah man i might make it gaming vids only come to think of it
if you've got any.. feel free to upload them


----------



## El_Mayo (May 5, 2009)

http://www.gvids.net/videos/14/the-lmg-war
a new exclusive video to the site.


----------



## morpha (May 6, 2009)

Kreij said:


> Why? Can't you just replace the default images in the "themes" directory with custom ones?
> The light blue isn't bad, it's just a bit passive. A little too relaxing for a gaming video site



TPU's forums are blue LOL. nothing wrong with blue.

Personally I hate using pre-built themes out of the box. I agree that some more color is needed but I think you need to edit the layout a bit. Half the stuff on the main page is either not needed (popular tags) or too big for what it is (login box). And there's random bits of stuff everywhere such as the Gaming-Solutions.comGaming-Solutions.com links at the top and bottom.

There are links to the login pages at the top of the page as well which are pretty redundant with the login box right there.

Definetly need to change the baner so it sais 'Gvids' and not PHPMotion.
If you want some coding help/advice PM me.


----------



## Kreij (May 6, 2009)

TPU forums are blue to try to keep everyone passive  That way W1zz doesn't have to tell me and Banjo to "lock and load". 

No, there is nothing wrong with blue, but gaming videos are usually rather frenetic to watch and I just think the theme should be a little more upbeat. Just my opinion. El_Mayo gets to make the final call, as it's his website.


----------



## El_Mayo (May 6, 2009)

lol xD
erm all those improvements sound awesome..
except i have.. 0 web design skill
i will be PM'ing morpha now xD


----------



## El_Mayo (May 7, 2009)

how do i upload this? :
http://code.google.com/p/javauploader/
im stuck atm


----------



## sheps999 (May 7, 2009)

El_Mayo said:


> www.gvids.net



500 Internal Server Error


----------



## DreamSeller (May 7, 2009)

it doesn't even load ...


----------



## El_Mayo (May 7, 2009)

yeah... dammit
i will repost when its back up

EDIT: it's back online now


----------



## El_Mayo (May 29, 2009)

this thread is dead 
i've just switched to the clipbucket theme.. if anyone still cares


----------



## Darren (May 29, 2009)

El_Mayo,

I've got a few questions!

1.) is this your website
2.) is there any MSQL database in the backend?
3.) how many unique hits do you get per day/week/month
4.) i noticed that there are a few adverts how do they convert into profit?
5.) how are you promoting it?

----

Overall your website is good, but its nothing new in terms of content, remember videos can be found on a lot of better financially funded websites such as YouTube, Google video, yahoo video, media café etc. The colour scheme is a bit dull and the site comes across as slightly amateur.

I'd give it a 6.5/10 in comparison to similar sites.
__________________


----------



## morpha (May 29, 2009)

I like this theme better than the one you had originally EL_MAYO.


----------



## El_Mayo (May 29, 2009)

Darren said:


> El_Mayo,
> 
> I've got a few questions!
> 
> ...



1. yep my site, hosted at www.apthost.com
2. yes.
3. i haven't tracked unique hits.. cos i don't know how
4. the gaming solutions adverts are there as part of a deal with my friend liam
and the google ads.., i think it's been about 8 days, made about $1.48
5. erm.. just on forums n stuff.. i've been trying to get it popular on stumble upon and digg.. but i don't know just how yet
----


Darren said:


> Overall your website is good, but its nothing new in terms of content, remember videos can be found on a lot of better financially funded websites such as YouTube, Google video, yahoo vide, media café etc. The colour scheme is a bit dull and the site comes across as slightly amateur.
> 
> I'd give it a 6.5/10 in comparison to similar sites.



my website IS amateur though (i'm 15.. what do you expect from me!)
i can easily fix the colour scheme by downloading a skin.. which i will do now


----------



## ShiBDiB (May 29, 2009)

nice site, needs abetter banner but besides that i like the idea.

im having the same problem as far as how to draw users tho, www.privategamers.org its a more of a niche then yours but im having the same problem


----------



## entropy13 (May 29, 2009)

You'd need at least another color in your theme to "cool down" the bright red, and also to add more contrast to the white, there's too much white IMO.


----------



## Kreij (May 29, 2009)

Hi El_Mayo,

I like the red theme better as well. I see that you are hosting all kinds of videos and I think that Darren is right about sites like YouTube and others better sites for all kinds of videos. I personally think that you may do better being a gaming video site exclusively.

If you did something like that, you could then add tabs (or links or whatever) that would allow people to sort by the specific game they wanted to see videos of.

Just some suggestions 



El_Mayo said:


> my website IS amateur though (i'm 15.. what do you expect from me!)



We expect miracles ... nothing less.


----------



## El_Mayo (May 29, 2009)

Kreij said:


> Hi El_Mayo,
> 
> I like the red theme better as well. I see that you are hosting all kinds of videos and I think that Darren is right about sites like YouTube and others better sites for all kinds of videos. I personally think that you may do better being a gaming video site exclusively.



erm.. i current autograb movies from Youtube.. so i should grab/embed gaming videos only right?



Kreij said:


> If you did something like that, you could then add tabs (or links or whatever) that would allow people to sort by the specific game they wanted to see videos of.



ahh yeah.. that's a good idea.
will overhaul it today.



Kreij said:


> We expect miracles ... nothing less.



oh dear..


----------



## Kreij (May 29, 2009)

That's okay for now (grabbing from YouTube) but once your user base picks up I would set the site up so people can upload their own gaming videos. That way you will have some original content. They can always put them on YouTube also, but if your site becomes pretty popular people will probably just use it as their main gaming video site.

Stick with it, you're doing a good job


----------



## El_Mayo (May 29, 2009)

Kreij said:


> That's okay for now (grabbing from YouTube) but once your user base picks up I would set the site up so people can upload their own gaming videos



people CAN upload their own videos atm
i dunno how to increase userbase


----------



## Darren (May 29, 2009)

El_Mayo said:


> i dunno how to increase userbase



First of all you need to determine how many visitors you are currently getting per hour/day/week/month/year without knowing that it is a lost cause. Most hosting companies will have these statistics available within the domain owner's account area.

There are numerous advertisement companies such as "Adbrite" where at a fee your website's banner is put on a numerous of other similar websites, alternatively there are forums like such as "Digital Point", "Site Point", "Warrior Forum" amongst others where webmasters gather and exchange banners as an agreement to promote each others website.

For now make sure your meta tags are set up correctly so that it can be tracked by search engines spiders. It might be worth manually submitting the website to search engines.

http://www.google.com/addurl/
http://siteexplorer.search.yahoo.com/submit
http://search.live.com/docs/submit.aspx
http://searchenginewatch.com/2167931

If you want to unethically obtain traffic I would recommend that you research into "Black Hat SEO" techniques especially the areas around using YouTube as a platform for advertising 

Edit:




El_Mayo said:


> i was wondering what meta tags were
> erm.. wll submit to search engines now
> and will try and find out traffic stats



You still need the Meta Tags for the website, otherwise most search engines will not rank you properly or sometimes not


----------



## El_Mayo (May 29, 2009)

Darren said:


> For now make sure your meta tags are set up correctly so that it can be tracked by search engines such as search engine spiders. It might be worth manually submitting the website to search engines.



i was wondering what meta tags were 
erm.. wll submit to search engines now
and will try and find out traffic stats


----------



## Triprift (May 30, 2009)

Maybe run a competition make your best video and have a certain theme just need a decent prize to get the punters in.


----------



## El_Mayo (May 30, 2009)

Darren said:


> You still need the Meta Tags for the website, otherwise most search engines will not rank you properly or sometimes not at all even if its a manual submission.



erm.. i think there's a way to edit them in Clipbucket Admin Area.
i'll check and edit this post

edit: added META tags and description in the Clipbucket Admin area.
i'll look into this adbrite.


----------



## Darren (May 30, 2009)

El_Mayo said:


> edit: added META tags and description in the Clipbucket Admin area.
> i'll look into this adbrite.



Ideally you need the Meta tags in the header part of each page with unique tags and descriptions explaining the pages.


----------



## El_Mayo (May 30, 2009)

Darren said:


> Ideally you need the Meta tags in the header part of each page with unique tags and descriptions explaining the pages.



i can't add meta tags to EVERY page.
will try and put some on the homepage though.


----------



## El_Mayo (May 30, 2009)

i have just found a boatload of stats in the cpanel area
will screen shot now


----------



## El_Mayo (May 30, 2009)

bump.
new post with stats ^^


----------



## El_Mayo (Jun 11, 2009)

Stats any good?
(had site since 10th of May)


----------



## Darren (Jun 11, 2009)

The stats are pretty weak, but it is expected for a website which is still developing. You've had 175 unique visits in the month of June, we are at day eleven so far.

That is 175/11 which is about 15 visits per day, that is pretty low. You need to up the promotion perhaps create a FaceBook group about the website and invite loads of people to the group, then you can send them mass private messages once a week updating them on the websites progress.


Edit:



El_Mayo said:


> site was down for about 4 days from the 29th till the 2nd!
> but still pretty weak yes
> i will try making a group about it now =]



Even for the month of May, you've had 633 unique visits. That is 633/31 which is around 20 unique visits per day. Something not right, you're on Google and Yahoo but your key words suck, know one is going to type "G Vids" in a search engine if they've never been to your site before. They are going to type perhaps video, clips, film, funny video, etc and those are the type of keywords you need to dominate in the search engines.


Edit 3:



The title of your home page says "Gvids - Register and Upload (Powered by ClipBucket)" know one is going to type any of that into Google. They might type "upload" as they might be genuinely searching for a video hosting company but the rest will never be typed. You need to change the title to a sentence with plenty of keywords that are likely to be typed either as individual words or as a sentence. e.g.  "G-Vids: *funny *and *entertainment video *website. Watch your own video in *high definition *(*HD*) quality or *upload *your own *amateur clips*"

I've bolded the words which are popular keywords that people will type either individually or in a sentence.


----------



## El_Mayo (Jun 11, 2009)

Darren said:


> The stats are pretty weak, but it is expected for a website which is still developing. You've had 175 unique visits in the month of June, we are at day eleven so far.
> 
> That is 175/11 which is about 15 visits per day, that is pretty low. You need to up the promotion perhaps create a FaceBook group about the website and invite loads of people to the group, then you can send them private messages once a week updating them on the websites progress.
> progress.



site was down for about 4 days from the 29th till the 2nd!
but still pretty weak yes
i will try making a group about it now =]


----------



## El_Mayo (Jun 21, 2009)

damn guys.. i just fucked it up
"Internal Server Error

The server encountered an internal error or misconfiguration and was unable to complete your request.

Please contact the server administrator, webmaster@gvids.net and inform them of the time the error occurred, and anything you might have done that may have caused the error.

More information about this error may be available in the server error log.

Additionally, a 500 Internal Server Error error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request."

any idea how i can fix it?


----------



## stormseeker (Jun 21, 2009)

What have you been doing? If you hadn't change anything in configuration, then contact hosting support.


----------



## El_Mayo (Jun 21, 2009)

all i did was try to reupload the clipbucket template
i get this in the error log
"[Sun Jun 21 11:08:41 2009] [alert] [client 77.102.113.252] /home/gvidsne1/public_html/.htaccess: Invalid command 'php_flag', perhaps misspelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration"


----------



## El_Mayo (Jun 21, 2009)

never mind dudes
it's fixed now
i purchased one of those traffic packages:
15k unique visitors for 5 pounds.
so far today i've got 22 visitors.. but 617 unique page views


----------

